# Train to Bear Mountain



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

What's the best station stop for Bear Mountain (from NYC)

Peekskill, Garrison or Harriman?

Thanks.


----------



## drewpyperc (Jun 20, 2007)

Garrison is easiest. From the station, go south on 9D and cross the Bear Mountain Bridge. It's a state bike route, decent shoulder most of the way, and usually not too much traffic. For Peekskill, you'd have to ride 202/6 (goat trail). I take that to/from work. Some fun hills, but be very careful riding it. Lots of traffic on week days. I occasionally see a few bikes on weekends, but that's about it. 

Harriman could work, but it's quite a bit farther than the other two, and fewer trains. You could also go a stop or two up from Harriman to the Cornwall stop. Go through Cornwall and down 218 to West Point. You might be able to ride through West Point (be sure to bring photo ID), or just take 9W down to Bear Mountain. 

Probably more info than you needed!


----------

